# Best/funny/unique kiai's you've heard?



## Zephyor (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd go with   "hi-kuu!!"  when throwing kicks ( ah the league of legends memories) 
and a regular " khuu" with punches


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 24, 2016)

I forgot about one i also heard very often... that'd be " ouch"


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2016)

There is a guy called Warrior Shabazz. who would kiai "SHABAZZ" During kata competition.


----------



## Ademadis (Sep 24, 2016)

I know someone who shouts Iie ('No') when they kiai. Just 'no no no' all session long.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2016)

"HANDS OFF"


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2016)

When they actually shout the word 'kiai'.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 24, 2016)

The ones that Koreans do.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> When they actually shout the word 'kiai'.


Yep...


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 24, 2016)

The first one I ever used was 'HE'.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm a Suh! man, myself; so, naturally I make fun of that say, "Ights!". Ights, camera, action!


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> The ones that Koreans do.


Example: "ya-cha!" "*Animal noise*" "*Another animal noise*"


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> When they actually shout the word 'kiai'.



One of my most memorable classes...

At my first dojo there was this group of blue and yellow belts (8th kyu-6th kyu) who always shouted the word kiai.  It drove my Sensei crazy.  One night (at the height of his split with his wife, so he was already furious), he told them to stop with the kiais about 4-5 times in the first 10 minutes of class.  After that didn't work, he had us line up and do kihon without stepping.  We had to kiai on every technique.  We went over an hour doing that.  It was like one of those mass workouts you see Mas Oyama running on YouTube were there's 100s of students throwing punches and other strikes while kiai'ing with every one.  Except there were about 12 of us.  

A classmate who was a good friend and I used to try to get each other to say kiai just to set our Sensei off again, but we never had the guts to do it.

Oh yeah, those students never said kiai again.  None of us had much of a voice for a week or two afterward.


----------



## Druid11 (Dec 5, 2016)

At my Dojo, during line drills we typically use number of the kick/punch/basic as the kiai to count off in Japanese.  So first kick kiai-Ichi, second kick- NI, etc.  Though for drills where we are not meant to count off or even during sparring I've heard a number of people (no pun intended) just repeatedly use Ichi as their kiai.  I'm kind of amused that they just keep yelling one over and over.


----------



## Mujician (Jan 8, 2017)

Haha - I heard Ki-ai all the time. Another one I regularly hear is Oo-saaaah. Or just Ooos sometimes. I opt for the more guttural shout of Ai from my throat. I was at a new class today and scared the crap out of the kids in the line in front of me!


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 9, 2017)

I have heard some one use the Jeff Dunham "I Kill You" in a tournament....you have to use the same accent and emphasis as Jeff.....Kind of funny at the time.


----------



## TKDFromDMV_Student (Mar 25, 2017)

Jason David Frank's yells are memorable to me.


----------

